# Very Angry Tonight.



## Slayer Girl (Sep 8, 2011)

Usually my man and I bring the dog to our yard for feeding in the evening..we keep her area nice and clean...but the back yard has more traffic then I would like..its not my house. Some person put cooked chicken bones in her play area cause he thought it would be a good treat. Chris and I let her out..and suddenly before we can even walk in to make dinner..she is choking..Chris got there in seconds and fished the bones outta her throat but she was pretty shaken. So am I. My dad in law said one of his friends had take out this afternoon and he would tell him not to do it again....

I am fuming still.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

wow!!! I'd be pissed as well! I was pretty angry when we went to the farmers market and Tobi picked up a chicken bone and started crunching it... I don't think my arm has ever been down his throat so fast! :lol:

glad Slayer is okay!! :biggrin:


----------



## Love my lab (Dec 9, 2010)

sonds like a scary moment....glad it turned out good. Went to a family picinic over the weekend and my brother in law and his wife feed their dogs cooked meatless chicken bones regularly......I about had a heart attack. I was like those are not good for them.....they go oh we feed them all the time they love them. Yeah but they splinter becasue they are cooked......ohhh no they are fine. I must tell ya, not even my dogs and I was like wth. Guess some people just dont think.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

That's happened to someone else here, can't remember who - neighbors throwing cooked bones over their fence. Just crazy stuff. I'm glad she's ok. If it makes you feel any better, my dog ate 8 cooked chicken thighs right after I got him and I had him x-rayed and even though he ate them in about 2 minutes they couldn't even find a bone in his stomach. 

I can't imagine feeding a cooked bone on purpose - that fear is why so many of us are scared to feed raw in the first place.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Wow- I'd be terrified- and pissed. Luckily the chance of something happening isn't super high, but still. My boyfriend's old dog once got into leftovers from a party he had and ate over 80 chicken wing bones. She was 100% fine, thank god.


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

xellil said:


> That's happened to someone else here, can't remember who - neighbors throwing cooked bones over their fence.


Rannmiller & poor little Peyton... she ended up with an obstruction from the cooked chicken bones. Good thing you fished them out of her throat.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

awww that sucks. They thought they were doing you a favor and all they did was harm. Glad to hear alls ok. those brittle sharp cooked bones ugh what a hopefully ~unknowing human kook! Oh well ,maybe he really did think he was doing good, and not knowing he was doing harm. Just tell him calmly not to do that favor for you ever ever again! Nice that no bones got caught in her throat or even cut her throat. Bad human ~Good Dog!


----------



## Slayer Girl (Sep 8, 2011)

We had to..somehow she managed to start choking. I try to keep my temper cause It is not MY house...but I get VERY upset when people leave stuff or give stuff that they have not cleared with me first. I have taken away cooked bones before....not chicken ones...but it was still frustrating. The fact that she nearly choked to death was the biggest issue. I am glad too that she is ok. I love her.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Yeah as other have mentioned, my neighbors' kids tossed some cooked chicken bones over the fence and Peyton ate them and got an obstruction that nearly perforated her bowels, luckily I rushed her to my vet clinic and got her into surgery as quickly as possible. I'd have gladly settled for choking and fishing them out of her throat over that, but if I hadn't seen her choking she might not have made it. Either way, I understand your frustration, that's so horrible! Cooked bones are bad news for dogs, it seems like that should be common knowledge by now but people are still so stupid about it!


----------



## Slayer Girl (Sep 8, 2011)

I am so sorry it was not quite as good of a turn out. I am glad that she is eating this morning so I can rule out obstructions hopefully.


----------



## destinoscelgo (Sep 6, 2011)

Glad Slayer is okay I dont know what I would do in that situation >.<


----------

